# Food Safety News - 11/11/2020



## daveomak.fs (Nov 11, 2020)

*HelloFresh recalls fish because of link to illnesses*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 11, 2020 12:05 am HelloFresh is recalling certain batches of fish in New Zealand linked to at least three cases of histamine poisoning. The ready meal delivery service recalled HelloFresh brand trevally filets because of elevated levels of histamine. Fresh fish filets of 280-grams and 560-grams were included in implicated HelloFresh customer deliveries from Nov. 7 through today. The product... Continue Reading


*Food Safety and Inspection Service posts past year outbreak summaries*
By News Desk on Nov 11, 2020 12:03 am The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS),  in collaboration with public health agencies, investigates foodborne illness associated with FSIS-regulated products to determine which specific products are making people sick so that these products can be removed from commerce to prevent additional illnesses.  Annual outbreak reports summarize information about outbreaks investigated during each fiscal year, including... Continue Reading


*Irish authorities shutter unregistered sushi operations run from bedroom*
By News Desk on Nov 11, 2020 12:01 am Three sushi firms operating from the bedroom of a house in Ireland have been closed down by authorities. The unregistered online sushi takeaway restaurants were run from the home with breaches of legislation, food safety controls and recordkeeping and the absence of safe practices when handling raw fish and cooked rice. The Food Safety Authority... Continue Reading


*Another E. coli outbreak linked to romaine; illnesses span 6 states*
By Coral Beach on Nov 10, 2020 06:40 pm Officials are investigating another outbreak of E. Coli O157: H7 infections of unknown origin. It’s the third such outbreak reported in three weeks. Although the CDC says the cause is unknown, it also says recalled romaine lettuce has tested positive for the outbreak strain of the pathogen. On Nov. 6, California-based Tanimura & Antle recalled... Continue Reading


----------

